# Stagmomantis floridensis hatch



## aNisip (Apr 17, 2013)

Good evening all! Two days ago I came home to a hatched _Stagmomantis floridensis _ooth with ~100 nymphs. The one ooth laying female I attained, layed three ooths. (11/21/12,12/04/12,12/20/12 respectively) The oldest ooth (11/21/12) was the one that hatched. During the time inbetween, I had them experiencing outside environmental conditions, until about two months ago when I took it inside away from the warm, then cold, then warm temps...to give them more consistent temps...

I did not get a chance to take better, more detailed shots; only what you see (as I was in a rush)...

Enjoy!















Cheers,

Andrew

P.S. They dont really get fat like most other L1 nymphs after eating an entire hydei...its like it just disappears


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratz Andrew


----------



## Mime454 (Apr 17, 2013)

Are those bigger than normal stagmomantis when they hatch? Look like it!


----------



## aNisip (Apr 17, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Are those bigger than normal stagmomantis when they hatch? Look like it!


a little bit  about .5mm larger...the dont get that much fatter when they eat...they get longer...

Thanks Albert!


----------



## sally (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats, nice hatch


----------



## Digger (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations, Andrew. What a cute crowd (until they start devouring each other). I've got 2 wild ooths in a 5 gal tub. If, by chance they BOTH hatch, I'll be in a state of panic. Not an experienced father like you.


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2013)

Good deal.


----------



## Birdman (Apr 18, 2013)

Way to go Andrew


----------



## aNisip (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks all!


----------



## agent A (Apr 18, 2013)

nice!! if u ever want anyone to take a dozen or so off your hands, let me know :shifty:


----------



## aNisip (Apr 21, 2013)

Update 4/21/13: They are munching hydei left and right and so far, no deaths  Just sitting around waiting for L2's  

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2013)

You did good,


----------



## aNisip (Apr 28, 2013)

Starting to see some L2's....and second and third ooth hatched (a week ago, two days ago respectively)


----------



## aNisip (Apr 28, 2013)

Starting to see some L2's....and second and third ooth hatched (a week ago, two days ago respectively) not nearly as many as the first ooth...


----------



## agent A (Apr 29, 2013)

will u please sell some??


----------



## aNisip (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, eventually I will...


----------



## agent A (Apr 29, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Yes, eventually I will...


yay!!! i'd only buy 10-12 dependin on price but still...


----------



## aNisip (Apr 29, 2013)

I will only let ppl get a certain amnt (individual quota per person)....and I'm keeping about 50 individuals myself (almost half of the total amount)


----------



## agent A (Apr 30, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> I will only let ppl get a certain amnt (individual quota per person)....and I'm keeping about 50 individuals myself (almost half of the total amount)


good idea  

i really just want a few to rear

i have 5 stagmo calis, 2 stagmo caros, 4 stagmo limbos, and more ghosts than ik what to do with

so i just need a few floros


----------



## aNisip (May 16, 2013)

Update: big changes...many didn't make it past their L2 molt and other dropped dead randomly....full bellies and drinking well they just dropped....have about 30 individuals left....some still L1, few L2's, mostly L3, and a handful of L4's...and as far as colors go...I see green, brown, redish, and yellowish....time will tell...


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Update: big changes...many didn't make it past their L2 molt and other dropped dead randomly....full bellies and drinking well they just dropped....have about 30 individuals left....some still L1, few L2's, mostly L3, and a handful of L4's...and as far as colors go...I see green, brown, redish, and yellowish....time will tell...


Let me know when you get to a point where you have some to spare. I did very well with these in the past.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 17, 2013)

:taz:


----------



## ladygigi (May 29, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Update: big changes...many didn't make it past their L2 molt and other dropped dead randomly....full bellies and drinking well they just dropped....have about 30 individuals left....some still L1, few L2's, mostly L3, and a handful of L4's...and as far as colors go...I see green, brown, redish, and yellowish....time will tell...


Wow, that's sad.  I wonder what happened??? I mean, by your posts they seemed to be doing okay. . .  

I thought they were very pretty though in the cup right after hatch. They were kind of a shiny red color and I was looking at them thinking to myself how neat they looked.


----------

